# Sharing files from W7 to Emprex ME1 Media Enclosure.



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I've got an Emprex ME1 Media Player connected to my TV. It's got a hard drive but can also play media by streaming from Windows Network Shares over the network. My PC dual boots Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10. I used to have it running Vista, but replaced it with a clean install of 7 when it came out a few months back. Before then (under Vista) I was able to access my shared folders from the ME1 and stream videos from my Shared folders onto my ME1 and watch them through my TV, although it seems that since I've started using 7 it wont work. I've tried every possible array of settings in Network & Sharing Center; I've tried disabling the firewall (temporarily) but still to no avail. The ME1 can see the PC when browsing Network devices, however whenever I try to log on using my account on the PC; it fails. I am able to log on to other machines (such as an XP Laptop), and am also able to access the same shares when running Ubuntu on the same PC (using Samba).

It must be a setting under Windows 7 that I'm missing that's not allowing the ME1 to log on to it and access the Shares, but I honestly don't know. Does anyone have any ideas as to what I could do? I'm getting annoyed that I have to reboot into Linux just to stream videos!

I currently have Win7 established to not use password protected sharing; and am able to access the shares from an XP laptop without loggin on to the W7 Machine; Why the ME1 still demands a log in- and fails when I provide a valid admin login for the W7 PC I don't know. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you created a user account with a password on the Win7 machine and used the same name/password to login to it from the ME1?


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep; Well at first I was able to just log in using the same account I use on my PC, but I've tried making it its own account too. Just doesn't make sense- I can access the shares on the W7 PC from other networked PCs without having to log on (as I have password protected sharing off). and I can access shares on an XP machine using the ME1. Could it be Windows 7? Has anything changed in terms of networking between Vista and 7?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm sure there were some "tweaks" under the hood. I personally haven't found any significant differences between Vista and Win7 sharing, but I don't have a media server like that to compare to.


----------



## castalla (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the same problem with a media player. There appears to be NO solution since Microsoft removed the RAP protocol in Win 7.

MS advice is to install virtual Xp on Win7 - some solution - a virtual OS on a virtual disk to simply share files! So there's a tweak for you!

MS could issue a patch - but so far they are immovable on this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This is a old thread which is now closed.


----------

